# Hamburgers



## rbnice1 (Feb 7, 2021)

So based on a previous thread I decided to give this a go.  Its also 10F out so..........

Made some cheese stuffed 1/2 pound burgers!
Vac sealed them.







Cooked at 138f for 4 hours.  Then seared with my Sous Vide gun and toasted the buns with a butter/garlic compound.






Made some bacon wrapped tater tots to go with it.  Yum!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow looks great! And bacon wrapped tater tots, how could you go wrong 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 7, 2021)

Bacon wrapped anything is a win. Tots now on my list.
Friend of mine had tried to get me into sous vide.  I never saw the practical side.
You have me thinking


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2021)

Man I'd like to see a cut view.  It might be fun to experiment with some burger, thanks for the idea!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 8, 2021)

Mighty good looking meal. I could have one of those this morning for breakfast!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks good!
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 8, 2021)

Never thought to SV burgers before. I figured the ground beef would just crumble but yours looks amazing. And bacon wrapped tots?? Great looking plate!!


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I still have 1 left in the fridge.  If I remember I will get ya a cut view of it before I eat it.  But it will be rewarmed so might not be as good.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 8, 2021)

Looking tasty. Bet u could really stuff um and stick together in the vac sealer. Feel like have had the stuffed burst and leak making a mess. This looks like a good idea. Would love to see a cut pic too. Good looking meal there.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Ok so this was int he fridge for 3 days.  Then back in the sous vide for a couple hours to warm it back up.  Put it on a compound butter/garlic toasted bun with some pickles and it was great!










And yes.... im a cheeseaholic.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 9, 2021)

Great looking reheat on a burger.
My left overs usually go in a freezer bag to save for chili


----------



## jmusser (Feb 14, 2021)

That is the money shot I was looking for! Well done. Got mine stuffed this morn and vac sealed for tomorrows dinner. Thanks for the inspiration. Gooey, melty deliciousness there!


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Make sure you post your results here.  Im sure others are as interested as I am!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 15, 2021)

Did a mix of beef, smoked shredded pepperjack, diced onion, garlic and seasoning. Stuffed with smoked mild cheddar. Went in at 138* for 4 hours. Hit with torch to sear. Taste and texture was great. I love pouring out the fat and liquid but still wonder about pouring out the fat and liquid.  Definitely not dried out. Definitely preferred a griddle or grill finish.  Kind of a mixed deal for me.  Could have been better with buns, cheese, toppings, etc. But hey its Monday night and a good meal after a long day at school.  Take care and stay safe all.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 16, 2021)

RBN1, Nice looking meal and bacon wrapped tots (WOW) !


----------

